# Beware of Amazon



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 10, 2020)

I needed a bottle of Titebond III glue so went to Amazon like I do for a lot of items. I was surprised by the price of $14.49 for a 16 oz bottle. So I stopped by Lowe's while out yesterday and found it for $7.50. Same product, same size bottle. Be careful.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 10, 2020)

oh yeah I've seen that alot. With Honey and Wikishop I get alerts when I'm on a page like that. Some people just buy without looking good

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Dec 10, 2020)

Amazon USUALLY will get you the best price, or at least a good price, but yes you do have to be careful. Last time I bought a gallon of regular old yellow glue it was, as I recall, $16.50 at Lowes and the same at a closer local hardware store and also the same on Amazon. Difference was, I could get it immediately (not needed) by getting in my car, driving to the store, parking the car, going it, getting it, paying for it, back to the car, drive home, done. OR, I could wait 2 days and pick it off my front porch. You do the math.

I have also seen OUTRAGEOUS prices for some stuff on Amazon, but only from sellers who seem to have their heads where the sun don't shine since the same thing can be had from other sellers (on Amazon) for a normal price.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 10, 2020)

Also noticed that on some products, Amazon is sometimes the distributor and other times they refer you to a third party. We like a particular brand of Guatemalan coffee made by Don Pablo, a relatively small roaster in Miami. Best coffee we've ever had for everyday drinking. A month ago, I bought a 2 lb bag on Amazon for a great price of $14.99 delivered. When I tried to re-order it Monday, only third party distributors were listed and the best price was $18 and it was from a company with a 61% feedback rating. But this morning, it is back on Amazon and is shown as distributed by Amazon for the $14.99 price. Ordered 2 bags this time. 

I bought a Forrest 12" blade for my chop saw at a very low price of $124 last year. That was a great deal. When I decided to get another one, the price was $189. Got to watch Amazon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 10, 2020)

larry, I've seen that coffee and wondered how it was. I just don't have a good way to grind it at this time.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2020)

buyer beware- not just amazon-everywhere.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 10, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> larry, I've seen that coffee and wondered how it was. I just don't have a good way to grind it at this time.


You have got to try it, Mike. Is very smooth with no bitterness and has a distinct hint of chocolate. Just amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 12, 2020)

I have not been happy with Amazon this past year, and read that Walmart.com was going to give them a run for their money. So, I've tested this out with a few orders and come to the following conclusions: (1) Walmart does not have an annual fee of about $120; (2) Walmart selections are not as extensive as Amazon; (3) Walmart ships faster than Amazon; (4) there are many alternatives to Amazon, Walmart being just one. With that conclusion I plan to cancel my Amazon Prime membership when it comes up later this month. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 12, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> I have not been happy with Amazon this past year,


I'm surprised. This has been a banner year for me ordering things from Amazon (because of the virus). I'd guess that I've probably bought upwards of 40 or 50 different things, mostly small stuff, even down to nuts and bolts. EVERYTHING had been delivered promptly and was what I ordered except for a vacuum cleaner which UPS managed to lose and which Amazon immediately replaced with a new shipment.

EDIT: *WHOA !!! *Boy was I ever wrong about how much I have ordered (I forgot about books for one thing) 





And again, every one of these things was delivered promptly and was what I ordered. A couple of things I decided for one reason or another that I wanted to return and Amazon always takes returns so no issues there.


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 12, 2020)

My philosophy is you take a risk anytime you buy something sight unseen. Plus I try to buy from smaller, local hardware stores if I can find what I need. There are two smaller locally owned stores I check even before I check Lowes or Home Depot. Most of the time, when you factor in shipping, the price isn't very different - not always but enough to make me keep checking the local shops first. If you purchase a Prime account or buy lots of stuff I guess you can spread the shipping costs out over many items and it's more economical.


----------



## Sprung (Dec 12, 2020)

The one thing to watch out for with Amazon, and which leads to a lot of the complaints people have about really high prices, is almost always third party sellers. Remember, while Amazon sells a LOT, they also allow third parties to sell through their platform. And Amazon has no control over what the third party sellers price their items at. I just did a search for Titebond III on Amazon and the bottles I looked at that are being sold for high prices are all third party sellers. The ones available for shipping through Prime are priced normally. So, honestly, this shouldn't be "Beware of Amazon." Be an educated buyer and keep your eye out on the details. 

We buy a lot through Amazon - it's something we've been accustomed to as previous places we lived we would have to drive a good ways to do some of our shopping. It was rather easy to end up wasting a day driving to a larger city (1hr+ away), running from store to store, spending money on gas and going out to eat. Or stay at home, get that day to do other things, spend a few minutes to order whatever it was we needed, and two days later it's at our door.

For as much as we buy through Amazon each year, we so very rarely have issues. And when we have had an issue, Amazon has been very quick to take care of it in a satisfactory manner.

And, even at the beginning of this "pandemic" when online shopping and the delivery carriers both saw huge explosions in orders/packages, anything we ordered from Amazon still showed up at our door in two days. Maybe one or two packages took three days instead of two.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Dec 12, 2020)

Sprung said:


> So, honestly, this shouldn't be "Beware of Amazon." Be an educated buyer and keep your eye out on the details.


Exactly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

